# Ultimate 120



## kali (May 8, 2009)

looking like it gonna be a awesome set-up ...please keep us post


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

Here is the diagram of the plumbing.... Really simple. The washer and dryer are behind the wall that the tank is going on, so I will run the drain pipe to the washer drain, and run the hot/cold from washer to the tank. So a couple holes and PVC pipe and voila, easy a$$ water changes!!!


----------



## Strick (Apr 6, 2009)

Sweet! Keep us posted!


----------



## finfan (Jun 16, 2008)

love the water change setup... that is what i want to do for my future planted discus tank, what are your stocking plans - plants/fish, theme?


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

Everything in my 55 will be moved into this tank. All plants and fish. It will be a long process as I am still working on the stand. So hopefully in a few weeks I will have this up and running!


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

Here is the "revised" diagram of the plumbing....

The hot and cold water valves will be "pre-set" to a certain temp. I can start the washer on warm to get the pipes warmed up so there is no "cold start" to the water. I have moved the position of the hot/cold pipes to after the canister. And added a check valve. 












I have brought the tank into the house so I can measure the pipes and locations for the holes. Annnddd I wanted to check out how it will look. I think the stand turned out really well. I have about 5 coats of polyurethane on it. I like the placement, but I am still wondering on the lighting. I want to hang the lights about the stand. But I dont want to have wires coming down from the ceiling. So I may build a trellis over the tank to hold the lights. I may put the lights on a pully system so that I will be able to raise and lower when working in the tank. What do you guys think about that?? Here is the updated pics...




























Picture of the driftwood my sister got me from Detroit area...I have no idea where.


----------



## finfan (Jun 16, 2008)

the stand looks awesome, that looks like a mopani wood, if you have never used, mopanis are hard/dense wood and readily sink to the bottom


----------



## dizguy (Oct 29, 2003)

Great work on the stand! I look forward to the progress.

I assume you have a well since you don't mention carbon filters. If it is, are you using an ion exchange water softener? They introduce sodium ions and strip other minerals. If you have city water, the chemistry has a tendency to change after coming out of the pipes. 

Your plan on prewarming the hot water but the cold water will change temperature significantly from summer to winter so keep that in mind. Try T-ing off the water inlet to sample the temp before the fill.

Don't forget to change the outlet to an integrated GFCI behind the tank!


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

finfan said:


> the stand looks awesome, that looks like a mopani wood, if you have never used, mopanis are hard/dense wood and readily sink to the bottom



You may be correct, because that little chunk is really heavy. I am still looking for more wood on the hardscape. I have a few chunks in my 55 that is still running that I plan to use in this scape also. Good eye!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

dizguy said:


> Great work on the stand! I look forward to the progress.
> 
> I assume you have a well since you don't mention carbon filters. If it is, are you using an ion exchange water softener? They introduce sodium ions and strip other minerals. If you have city water, the chemistry has a tendency to change after coming out of the pipes.
> 
> ...



I have put the drawing up so that I can get some info from people who have done this. Now, I am on city water so should I get some sort of filter to run the water through first, if so, what kind and where to buy?? I would like to get tons of tips so I can finalize my drawing soon. Thanks :thumbsup:

I thought about putting a faucet underneath the stand so if I every need water for anything, like rinsing or whatever I would have it. Then I would be able to check the temp first before filling the tank. 

And good call on the outlet. I would have not even thought about that. :icon_eek: Thanks :thumbsup:

This is why forums rock, especially this one!!! Thanks for the tips and keep them coming.


----------



## dizguy (Oct 29, 2003)

Carbon filters strip the chlorine that makes the fishies float. Again, high flow is your enemy. Carbon filters work by adsorption and do not work at high flow rates. Have you checked your water chemistry before? Check the pH right out of the tap and again several hours later and see if you get a change.

If you are having trouble with the water right out of the tap, consider putting an aging tank for the waterchange water under the tank or in your laundry room, if it fits.


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

dizguy said:


> Carbon filters strip the chlorine that makes the fishies float. Again, high flow is your enemy. Carbon filters work by adsorption and do not work at high flow rates. Have you checked your water chemistry before? Check the pH right out of the tap and again several hours later and see if you get a change.
> 
> If you are having trouble with the water right out of the tap, consider putting an aging tank for the waterchange water under the tank or in your laundry room, if it fits.


This what the plan is. 

I have never had a problem with my tap water. I usually do my water change by emptying the 55 about 30-50% every Sunday. Then I turn off the CO2/filter and take a 5gal bucket and proceed to fill it straight up from the tap. Once the tank is full I throw 1 1/2 capfuls of prime in the water and have never had a problem. My house is too small to be able to "age" the water. I was thinking that if I turn my valves and fill the tank back up with the filter/co2 off then It would be in a sense just like how I have been doing it. But I really dont want to take a chance. I have tested my tap water many of times and it always has very good parameters. But I have never "aged" then tested. Maybe I will try that. Thanks again! :thumbsup:


----------



## dizguy (Oct 29, 2003)

It is a better practice to treat it before putting it in. It may not be killing your fish right away but may lead to more progressive problems. The chlorine could also adversely affect your biological filtration. At the very least you should look at activated carbon filtration.


----------



## Consigliere (Mar 21, 2009)

Have you considered using a drip system for water changing rather than straight up fills and drains? This would require an overflow drilled in the tank plumbed into your house drain but is pretty convenient.

Right now I am dripping 1.5GPH into a 70G with no issues of chlorine. The drip system is a combo of Home Depot parts and drippers from dripworks.com.

You can use a drip rate calculator to determine how much water you are actually changing and then decide how much you want to drip in. Additionally, you could put a carbon filter onto the drip system if you are still worried about chlorine. This is the final setup I am planning for a 250G display tank. This method allows for more consistent water chemistry and makes it even less work than the system you are proposing. Will cost you about $25 more but IMO well worth it.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

How are you de-chlorinating the hot water? This just dosn't seem smart.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Very nice!
Love the color of the stand!
I would also recommend soaking that piece of mopani for a few weeks. 
It leaches lots of tannins. 
It also seems to me that you have alot going on with the Canister. You are going to decrease the flow a noticeable amount running it through a reactor and then an inline heater...just a thought.
Looking forward to watching this progress!!


----------



## rbarn (Mar 21, 2009)

I would not use water from Hot Water Heater.
They develop mineral deposits and can add a lot of contamination
to your fresh water.


For water filtration get a "Big Blue" 20 inch whole house water filter.

Filter is good for real flow of 2-4 gpm vs the 0.5 gpm of the small under sink
units and will last for 20-40,000 gallons or 2-3 years before needing replaced.

They are cheap and readily available on ebay for about $60


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

if you are going to automate the water change, you really should have some kind of filter or dechlor system. an RO unit would be ideal, but they are pricey.


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

gmccreedy said:


> How are you de-chlorinating the hot water? This just dosn't seem smart.


Then how would you do it oh smart one???


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

rbarn said:


> I would not use water from Hot Water Heater.
> They develop mineral deposits and can add a lot of contamination
> to your fresh water.
> 
> ...


I am pondering adding a filter. All the suggestions are very helpful. I just think that only using the cold would be too cold. So I will warm the water a bit with the hot line. As I have been doing forever in the tube with water changes for the 55. Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Sportdriver said:


> Then how would you do it oh smart one???


Wow. I was going to mention that I believe HOT water breaks down carbon filters very quickly leaving them useless. 

In addition, regulating HOT water into a tank seems like it could be volatile.

Small water changes with just cold water is more then adequate. In fact, I have been doing it for years with no problems (I barely see a 2 degree fluctuation on a 10% water change on a 72 gallon).

But you seem to have it all figured out. You go for it.

*unsubscribed*


----------



## rbarn (Mar 21, 2009)

Sportdriver said:


> I am pondering adding a filter.


I run a hose from that filter to my sump under the tank and add water
at a slow flow of about 1.5 gpm.

No Prime, No nothing. Just add water.


I still would NOT add water from your Hot Water Heater. Its just not a great
thing to do.

Just get a bigger inline heater. Like a 600W. Will easily keep tank temps
in check with water change.


----------



## dizguy (Oct 29, 2003)

Gmccreedy has a point. Most carbon filters don't take the heat well and hard water does have a high disolved solid content. However, I have seen high temp filter cartidges.

180 degree 20" carbon filter

But let me tell you, I think these people are right. You are better off with a bigger heater than a carbon filter for the hot water. Still use the carbon filter but don't hook up the hot water. Plumb the fill line ahead of the heater.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

Sportdriver said:


> Then how would you do it oh smart one???


gmccreedy knows his stuff. you should listen to him, not mock him.


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

@[email protected] said:


> gmccreedy knows his stuff. you should listen to him, not mock him.



Well I guess that I was looking for some input. And not saying that I, or what I am doing is smart. If we all knew everything about what we are doing, why would we use a forum?? I know he knows his stuff, I have read a lot of great things from him. But why didn't he give me some advice first. I am here for helpful hints. Not comments that everyone will read making me feel stupid. Thats how I felt about his post. Sorry if I offended anyone. But please, I dont have time for water changes, I am too busy with my business. So I just need some help revising the drawing, thats all. If no-one wants to help or pay attention. Thats fine too.

I am not here to offend. I am here to learn, and maybe give useful info to someone starting out. I am not here to "mock". 

Thanks for all the helpful hints. Going to revise my drawing now. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

gmccreedy said:


> Wow. I was going to mention that I believe HOT water breaks down carbon filters very quickly leaving them useless.
> 
> In addition, regulating HOT water into a tank seems like it could be volatile.
> 
> ...


I dont have it all figured out. Thats why I am posting, why didnt you write all that info to begin with. Without calling my thread, tank ideas, and myself - "not smart". That is very useful info that me being a fishkeeper for under a year would find very useful. I need help, not critizism.

I was not trying to offend, but you prolly werent either. Take it as you will.

No hard feelings. 

Anndd How often do you do water changes???


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

Here is a new diagram. Am I getting somewhere yet??


----------



## rbarn (Mar 21, 2009)

Looks good.

Make sure you over size all the piping after the Ehiem to keep
flow restriction down.

You'd be surprised how much flow you dont loose in stepping up
a size or two in pipe diameter.

Like 1" pipe :eek5:


I would also add a line from after GAC filter to drain
so you can flush the filter when you change cartridges


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

rbarn said:


> Looks good.
> 
> Make sure you over size all the piping after the Ehiem to keep
> flow restriction down.
> ...



Sweet, thanks for the info!!! That is a good idea about the flush line!!! Awesome. Thanks again


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

does carbon removes Cl?
if so then that will work. otherwise you should auto-dose dechlorinator, or get a filter that will remove it.

how much and how often you change the water depends on the tank. if you are going low tech you dont have to change much or do it often. in a walstad-style tank you dont have to change water at all. if you go high-light, high-tech and dose EI (estimative index method), you need to do a 50% water change once a week.

will you add and remove water at the same time? if so you will need to change more water (since you will be removing some of the new water with the old as they mix, so you have to calculate how many gallons you actually change per gallon removed). and definately have to move the drain to be in front of the cleanwater input.


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

@[email protected] This is the plan. I have a high-light/hight tech tank dosing ferts and pressurized CO2. I do a 50% every sunday on the 55gal tank I have set-up now. So I will continue doing that on the 120gal when I complete the setup. So this is the deal on the 120 or what I am trying to achieve. I would like to leave the filter running and pump the old water out with the drain line. Once I have drained enough water, I will proceed to close that valve, and open the new water valve, filling the tank up. So, one process at a time. After the new water is in I will continue to use "prime" to get any left over CL. I will always use prime. I am a firm believer in it. But for the price of an carbon filter, I believe it cant hurt. 

That is what I am shooting for. I plan to start the plumbing next week sometime, so i wanna have all my little ducks in a row. Thanks again! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

@[email protected] said:


> gmccreedy knows his stuff. you should listen to him, not mock him.


Not at all. I make plenty of mistakes. LOL. Unfortunatly, I learn alot by trial and error.



Sportdriver said:


> I dont have it all figured out. Thats why I am posting, why didnt you write all that info to begin with. Without calling my thread, tank ideas, and myself - "not smart". That is very useful info that me being a fishkeeper for under a year would find very useful. I need help, not critizism.
> 
> I was not trying to offend, but you prolly werent either. Take it as you will.
> 
> ...


Yea I am an ass. Sorry. No offense.

I do a small water daily. I have the drain line plumbed directly into my house sanitary system, so, at 7:45 AM every morning, solenoid kicks on, drains tank for a few minutes, then fill solenoid kicks on for about 15 minutes. You can slow the rate of fill with a small valve if your concerned over temp swings.

I do small enough changes that I don't have to worry about equipment damage (like heaters not having water, filters cavitating, etc.)



Sportdriver said:


> Here is a new diagram. Am I getting somewhere yet??



Looks good from my house. 



rbarn said:


> Make sure you over size all the piping after the Ehiem to keep
> flow restriction down.
> 
> You'd be surprised how much flow you dont loose in stepping up
> ...


Not sold on this at all. You are going to lose alot from the reactor and all the fittings and the heater. No need to step up in my opinion. Reduction in flow is never something I condone. 

You bought the filter for the flow and rating, why contradict it? 




@[email protected] said:


> does carbon removes Cl?


Yep.


----------



## rbarn (Mar 21, 2009)

gmccreedy said:


> Not sold on this at all. You are going to lose alot from the reactor and all the fittings and the heater. No need to step up in my opinion. Reduction in flow is never something I condone.
> 
> .


He will GAIN flow not lose was my point.

Velocity will decrease but total flow will be greater than
if he just plumb'd everything with 1/2-5/8"

Agree 2nd pump/canister would be ideal too.


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

Eheims generally have pretty wimpy flow. Plus the 2028 is way too expensive; I'd use two of something else, XP3s, Fluval 405s, or marineland C-360s. A single FX5 would work great though.

The design for the auto-waterchange thing looks fine, but you use more water that way, like someone explained earlier. It's the same reason why doing one 50% WC will remove more nitrate or whatever it is you're trying to get rid of than two 25% WCs. Nitrate isn't something people usually worry a whole lot about with planted tanks though.


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

I do like my eheim....BUT, I plan to eventually swith to an FX5. I really want one, just cannot afford one right now. Soon though, very soon my friend!!! LOL


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

rbarn said:


> He will GAIN flow not lose was my point.
> 
> Velocity will decrease but total flow will be greater than
> if he just plumb'd everything with 1/2-5/8"
> ...


Total flow will increase only because of the reduction in head loss which is very minor. Flow is flow. Velocity, like you said, is different, but can easily be controlled at the outflow.

I still say stick with stock sizes.


----------



## Lee (Feb 13, 2007)

Plants!?


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

> ...So I may build a trellis over the tank to hold the lights. I may put the lights on a pully system so that I will be able to raise and lower when working in the tank. What do you guys think about that??


I like that idea. It seems simpler than going the ceiling route and would be how I would do it if I ever decide to go with suspended lighting.


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

Well..... I have water in the tank!!!!

Here are some pics of the plumbing/tank filling/tank full.

I have been very busy with the plumbing. I started Thursday night and wrapped it all up today. I like how it turned out. Besides the to drive to Lowe's on 5 different occasions everything went really smooth. I will let the pics do the rest. No plants yet. I have to take off. Monday I will be planting it!!


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

One final picture for today.










I still have to organize the cords and plant the tank. More pictures soon!!


----------



## fishwhisperer (Jan 8, 2006)

> I have been very busy with the plumbing. I started Thursday night and wrapped it all up today. I like how it turned out. Besides the to drive to Lowe's on 5 different occasions everything went really smooth. I will let the pics do the rest. No plants yet. I have to take off. Monday I will be planting it!!


I like the way it turned out too, very nice. Is the black part PVC that you painted? It will be very interesting to see what the flow will be like when you get it planted. Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

fishwhisperer said:


> I like the way it turned out too, very nice. Is the black part PVC that you painted? It will be very interesting to see what the flow will be like when you get it planted. Can't wait to see the pics.



Yeah, the inflow and outflow are painted flat black. I thought the white with purple primer and glue would look tacky!! The flow is really good right now, but when I plant it I am going to keep and eye on it. Might have to upgrade to an FX5!!!


----------



## finfan (Jun 16, 2008)

very nice, but imo maybe you can play around with the driftwood placement/postion a little bit more!


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

finfan said:


> very nice, but imo maybe you can play around with the driftwood placement/postion a little bit more!



Yeah, that is not the final "aquascape". I couldnt work on it any longer yesterday!! Monday is going to be the aquascape day.


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

Got my tank planted today. Here is a picture of it all planted. I want to get some hair grass for the valley in the middle. And I would like to get a lotus plant for the back-middle. Maybe some red and green foxtail along the back also. I really like how everything has turned out!











I had lost almost all of my plants in the move. I had them in a tub for 2 days and when I started planting, a lot of them had started to rot. I was bumming.... So I picked out a couple plants of each species I had, except for two. Now it really feels like I am starting over.


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

Quick update! Everything is growing well. Acquired some nice plants over the weekend at the MIAPG plant swap. Here is a few pics. Enjoy!


----------



## NoObLet (Apr 23, 2007)

that is one tank begging for discus.... that is really nice. is that a ro system?


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

I have thought about doing discus, but I heard that they are temperamental to water parameter changes. I don't know if I have enough experience to keep them alive. I would hate to kill them off. Maybe sometime in the future.

That is just my plumbing to do easy water changes. There is a carbon filter in-line to help with de-chlorinating. I still add Prime just to be safe. I do water changes every Sunday, about 30-40% I'd say. Works really well. I recommend hard plumbing to every one. Beats buckets/python water changes. 

Thanks for the compliments. 

Scott


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

you did a really awesome job on the hardplum my friends ..!!!


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

Well it has been some time and I have went through some challenges. I have been in a brutal war with some algae that I can seem to get rid of. I finally broke down and bought a gallon of glutaraldehyde (a.k.a. excel) for 12 dollars locally. I started dosing last thurs and to my amazement, everything but the corkscrew vals (which i knew was going to melt) is doing fantastic, after about a month of nothing. The algae is finally starting to die off and plants are growing again. Very happy with this product and would recommend to anyone. I have a few pictures I will post up.

Full tank before algae breakout









Full tank now after all the trimming and adding a PC light fixture as a "kicker" 









Couple of plants

Hygrophila sp. 'araguaia' 









Hygrophila 'ceylon'










Will update more when the tank fills in better.

Scotty


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Awsome aquarium! Really cool WC system, way to technical for me though!


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

I like the new look! I know it's frustrating to have to start over but algae blooms have often forced me to make changes that I appreciated more later. Nice job! Where did you get your scaping stone?


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

The stone came from a local landscape supply company. I bought about 300lbs of it. All different sizes, from large to small. Check your yellow pages. They usually have a good variety of different colors/sizes and you can buy a bunch cheap. Like 18 cents/lb. Beats the high prices of fish stores  

Thanks for the complements! :thumbsup:

I am pricing out some metal halides for this setup. So maybe in a few weeks they will be up and running. I plan on doing 2 x 150 watt hqi with 4 x T5 ho 54 watt for kickers. :icon_mrgr But i will prolly wont use all the t5's at once, I plan on setting up a noon burst setup. I want to go big now so I dont have to upgrade any time soon. :bounce: I have never used metal halides so I am excited to see how they turn out.


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 10, 2003)

Nice tank. Like the plumbing setup.:bounce::bounce:


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

Long overdue update. Been really busy and havent had time for the tank. But I did purchase some new lights and hope to have the tank up and running in no time! 

The lights are the 4ft combo 2x t-5ho + 2x 150 watt mh from fishneedit.com 

I am going to have to re-cycle the tank as I am going to deep clean the tank and re-do the filtration. I will post pics when the tank is up and running again!


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 1, 2009)

LEt me know when you're working on it..


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

I have been very busy with the tank these past few days. I have received my lights this week and got them all hung. Then today I ran out and bought a new filter for the tank. I grabbed an fluval fx5. Man this filter is sweet. I re-did the plumbing a little and removed a bunch of 90deg elbows. I moved the filter to the right side and replaced some pvc with some hose. I like the way it has turned out and am very excited to get the substrate in and get it planted. More updates on the way. Here are some pics.


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

Very cool! keep the pics comin...


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

Here is a fts with it somewhat planted. Waiting on more plants!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

I am sooooooo jealous...a Fluval x5 and a Fishneedit light that I so want to buy! Tank looks great. Would like to see a shot with the T5 lights on and a shot of your plumbing.

Great job!


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks Dewalltheway!

Yeah, I have been holding back for months waiting to get that stuff. And I was finally able to tie off all the loose ends. LOL. I really like the step up in filtration. The fx5 is huge, it reminds me of a shop vac. LOL That made a big difference in flow. I dont really need those koralia's anymore, I have one in the upper left over top of the diffuser to blow the bubbles around. But I may end up moving the diffuser under the outflow. That way I can delete as much equipment as possible. Now I just need to hide that dang heater.  And those lights... I am truly impressed. I did a lot of reading and they seemed real good so I gave them a try. I recommend them to anyone looking for a new combo set! Very slick and the installation was real easy. 

I will mess around with the camera some more tomorrow and post a few more pics up.


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

Feb. 2nd








Feb. 13th : 11 days growth









I have added a bunch of plants between those 2 pictures, including the a lot of the blyxa in the middle.


----------



## JamieH (Sep 20, 2006)

quick question - how does the noise of the FX5 compare with the eheim? want an FX5 but scared it's gonna be noisy


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

I really dont think there is a difference. You should be alright. The fx5 is sweet too!


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

Update....... Just growing plants.....


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

great tank


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## catchandrelease (Feb 12, 2010)

The val in the back right looks awesome in the water current.


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

That is Hygro Angustafolia... And that plant is really cool!


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Nice looking tank, also nice planaria that thing is a monster!

It'll look amazing filled all in.
-Andrew


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

Well a seam on the tank had split this last saturday.  
Luckily I caught it in time. I went yesterday and picked up a new 120. I spent all day re-scaping and planting. Pics to come shortly. Stay Tuned


----------



## Takedakai (Jan 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the tank. :icon_frow


Hope you enjoyed setting the new one up though.


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

This is the picture a couple days before the seams started leaking..... it was filling in nicely. I was working on a foreground and pow! Dang it! O'well. I loved setting up the new tank. Plus it is my first ever brandy newdie tank. Never had something so clean to start with.


----------



## BrandonjBlair (Apr 8, 2010)

Dang man, I keep hearing storys about seams breaking.... How often does these happen? My uncle has had a 180 gallon marineland up for 9 years full planted and not a leak! Well at least you got a up grade  

Btw what was the lighting used when the tank had a blueish hue to it? moon lighting?

thanks- all the best.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

dang... the tank looked so nice. Tobad a seam busted. I jsut saw a 129 gallon with stand on craigs for 140. I should have bought it.... Thta blyxa is just growing really nice for you. I got to try that plant in my 29 gallon.


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

BrandonjBlair - I have no idea how often they happen. My tank was only 9 years old...sooooo... But I did buy it used and have no idea wether or not it was on the proper stand its whole life.... This new tank is nice and I love the fact that is comes with a lifetime warranty. It is also a marineland perfecto tank with black trim and black silicone. 

Was the blueish hue a couple pages back. If so that was my Nova Extreme I had on this tank with 2 pink 6700k and 2 Daylight 10000k, I also had a pc on the back that is like a 5000k and my camera is not that great so I think it gave off that look. It was not blueish looking in real life. LOL

VadimShevchuk- The tank was looking nice. I am kinda bummed but I like to the re-scaping so its all good. You should have bought that tank. Pretty good deal for stand and tank! That blyxa was huge, a friend quoted it as "explosive!" and I think he was correct. LOL By far one of my favorite plants!


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

Plants are growing nicely. I have not changed much since the seam failure. The algae phase I went through is over. That lasted about 3 weeks. I have been keeping the all the lights on for 10 hrs a day. 4 x 54w t-5 ho + 2 x 150w MH. I have been dry dosing a 1/2 tsp of CSM+b every other day and on the opposite days I dose 1/2 tsp of K2SO4, 1/2 tsp of KH2PO4, and 1 1/2 tsp of KNO3 with a 50% water change on Sunday. Everything seems to be falling right in place and the balance is perfect. No algae and plants are growing rapidly. 

I do want to make the reds pop more. So I was thinking of using some iron chelate. I havent ordered it yet or have I every used it. Do any of you know if it will make the reds redder?? I cant seem to find any dosing strategies for it. Any info would help greatly.

The left side of the tank became overrun with Hygro "Angustafolia" so I took most of it out, leaving a couple stems in the back for stock. I have no idea what I will do. I may just plant some of the "aromatica" and Ludwigia Inclinata "cuba" over there. Choices o Choices!!! Well just a little update and Picture.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks good. I mix my Iron Chleate in with my CSM+B and dose it in liquid form. Here is my mix:

500mL water - I use RO
2 Tbsp CSM+B
1.5 Tsp 13% Iron Chleate
1.5 Tsp Ferrous Gluconate

I got this recipie from Tom Barr. It provides differing sources of Iron that are available at differing times. I dose 10mL for my tank (40-60g) you would probably Dose 20mL for yours. 

Craig


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

Very good work from day one.


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks Craigthor! I wonder if I mix say 2lbs csm+b with 1.5lbs iron chelate and keep dosing normal? I like to dose dry so that I dont have a bunch of bottles laying around. At least with the dry, when my 2yr old gets into them, I can just vacum it right up. Where do you get the Ferrous Gluconate at??

globali- Thanks! I have had my share of obstacles, I havent really had time to journal, Been really busy with the business. But I make sure that keep the tank in tip top shape. I do my ferts every morning when I get up and make sure that I do the water change on sunday. Thanks again.

I may be doing something different in the future. I want to try a new scape and make a different stand. That probably wont happen until this winter tho.


----------



## Digital (Apr 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the tank seam... The tank looks great regardless!


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

Long overdue Picture Update!!! Did a trim on sunday, and replanted most of the tops... Most of the trimming was done on the left side, as the plants were growing out of the water... Aromatica took on a pretty cool terrestrial state. But it had to get chopped down. The right side of the tank is coming in nicely, as the globe shapes are coming together. Few more trims and these plants will be shaped.

FTS

















Limnophila Aromatica

























HUGE CRYPT UNDULATA!!









Hygro sp. 'araguia'


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

The tank has come a long way! I am pretty jealous  I don't see any algae either. Love the hygro carpet.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

What a beautiful tank man. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

That Hygro sp. 'araguia' looks amazing as a foreground. Makes me want to replace the E. tenellus in mine. Was it pretty easy to keep it spreading horizontally?


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 1, 2009)

The pictures don't do this tank justice! It looks GREAT in person!!! Nice work SportDriver


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks Guys!

*Digsy * 'araguia" is very easy, it grows for the most part horizontally, but will send up vertical shoots here and there, and thats what I trim. Very easy plant, and by far my favorite foreground plant. Plus its a hygro... how cool! I started with only three 2in clippings of this plant. I have a ton now! Its somewhat hard to find too. If you would like to try it, LMK.

Thanks N_C!! Glad you like it!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Tank looks awesome man! Your Limno A. is gorgeous and that Araguia has grown in beautifully. Great job! Very insipiring.


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## albirdy (Jul 16, 2008)

yeah, i just recently got several stems of this type of hygro and wondered what to do with it--doesn't look the best as a background plant. this idea is awesome.


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeah, this plant is most definitely a foreground plant. You will like it when it thickens up. I has a nice sheen to it. Really cool.


----------



## thrak76 (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks great. The wall 'o plants in the back looks awesome. I also really like the look of the hygro foreground. Just as Digsy said, makes me wanna replace my E. tenellus!


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

the right corner of your tank is amazing. As soon as i looked at a picture, my eyes went right to the right corner =D


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks! I just got back from a week long trip and its time for another trim. This tank is growing great. Will post more pics soon!


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

Rescape pics...


----------



## Solid (Jul 19, 2009)

This tank is soo sweet! 

What is your lighting schedule like? I was thinking of getting a Catalina HQI + t5 combo light. It looks like in alot of the pictures you are just running the HQIs.


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

I run the mh's for 10hrs. I havent turned the t-5's on in some time now. LOL They just are not needed. The MH's are plenty of light.


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

Sweet! I love everything about your tank. The fish, plants...

Is there any chance you could try to post a pic of your plumbing since you updated it? 

I'll be keeping my eyes open for some of that Hygrophila. Great looking plant in your set up!


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks jart!! I will snap a pic of the plumbing here shortly. Yeah man, that Hygro is sweet!


----------

